# service auto pilot?



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone use this software? Or any other types of software to run your business? If so could youl tell me a bit about it, how it helps, pros and cons etc. thanks.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

1/2tonthatcould;1570601 said:


> Does anyone use this software? Or any other types of software to run your business? If so could youl tell me a bit about it, how it helps, pros and cons etc. thanks.


Buy quick books.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quick Books only helps w accounting. I think there r several options out there. We r looking at all options and need something to implement by spring.


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a solution with a combination of software/systems? I have been trying to find a software program that hits all aspects of this business for a few years now. I can't justify spending the money on half of these programs because they don't fit together right. That being said I can't create anything better myself right now. I don't have the time to keep fine tuning paper and excel systems. I'm just not trying to pay a bunch of money to have a whole new set of problems that I have to spend my time on by integrating different programs together. 
I went to buy a new copy of quick books today for about 300 and just couldn't do it because my systems are not doing enough right now and I want to find a new way of doing things.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sort of in the same boat. I however have been using Quickbooks Pro for many years & can honestly say I like the program & I think I will be sticking with it. There are however still some aspecs of the business that Quickbooks doesn't do. I too have been in search of a software program that can handle what QB doesn't do for me. That being said, I'm looking into a few different mobil apps like Jobber or Goffer. I just haven't decided on what program I'm going with. I look at it as needing an ad-on mobil app for my QB


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

I am using service auto pilot, and it is fantastic. There is a learning curve, but once you have it, the system is great. THeir support has been second to none and I would recommend them to anyone(Except my competitors!)

I had my accountant look at it for the accounting aspect, and he felt that it was more than adequate to handle the overall bookkeeping of the business as well.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the monthly cost to use auto pilot? Does the cost vary depending on the size of the business? I just looked into Nooreaster's softwhere and it seamed cost prohibitave if you have anything more than 25 customers. I'm thinking about using Jobber along with upgrading my 2010 Qbooks Pro to the latest version. I'm kinda' still @ a los as to which version of Qbooks I should upgrade to.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

*service auto pilot*

The cost is $79 per month for the pro version, extra per user per month, extra for a web contact us form, extra for a customer portal.

I have had Service Auto Pilot for 2 months. I see the promise for summer work. Quite frankly, I'm not impressed with how slow it runs. The snow dispatching function is garbage and does not track times when drivers clock in and out sometimes. If you go out at 10pm and plow through the night, your route disappears at midnight and you have to manually go back a date. Then all your times are tracked to the previous date and inserted on your invoices that way.

The SAP staff has acknowledged to me that their snow system blows and they are working on it... not sure if I'll stick around to see...


----------



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

So did they ever improve on the snow side of things??


----------



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

Still looking anybody know if they figured out the kinks?


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

I am happy with it. I believe the snow issues are improved, but just give them a call, they are honest and will answer any of your questions.


----------

